# 5D Mark III



## Prosperoskids (Apr 16, 2013)

Any rumors of a newer 5D Mark III or it being upgraded. I am about to buy one and if a newer model is around the corner I can wait.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Prosperoskids said:


> Any rumors of a newer 5D Mark III or it being upgraded. I am about to buy one and if a newer model is around the corner I can wait.


Seriously??? It's only been out for like a year... has it been a year?? Buy one. You'll love it. ;D


----------



## Prosperoskids (Apr 16, 2013)

Many thanks, I was not aware it has only been out for a year.


----------



## akraj (Apr 16, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Prosperoskids said:
> 
> 
> > Any rumors of a newer 5D Mark III or it being upgraded. I am about to buy one and if a newer model is around the corner I can wait.
> ...



+1


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Prosperoskids said:


> Many thanks, I was not aware it has only been out for a year.


My pleasure Prospero, Hey I hope my comment didn't sound rude, it wasn't my intention and I apologize if it was... 

Every once in a while, there can be a lot of smart-ass comments thrown out here for questions like yours, I wasn't trying to come off that way!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2013)

In the past, the 5D series has been upgraded every three or more years. Canon invests a huge amount of money in the upgrades, and wants to have some real improvements before releasing a new model.

The Rebel line is upgraded yearly with minor changes, because the general buyer wants the latest model, and often does not really know what the difference in models may be.

That said, there may very well be a new higher mp body with something like a 5DX designation, but there are no reliable rumors, and it won't happen this year.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In the past, the 5D series has been upgraded every three or more years. Canon invests a huge amount of money in the upgrades, and wants to have some real improvements before releasing a new model.
> 
> The Rebel line is upgraded yearly with minor changes, because the general buyer wants the latest model, and often does not really know what the difference in models may be.
> 
> That said, there may very well be a new higher mp body with something like a 5DX designation, but there are no reliable rumors, and it won't happen this year.


I agree Mt. Spokane. And there is something really tingilly about the sound 5Dx... Mmmm...


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 17, 2013)

Prosperoskids said:


> Any rumors of a newer 5D Mark III or it being upgraded. I am about to buy one and if a newer model is around the corner I can wait.



What body are you upgrading from, Prospero? If you are just upgrading from the Mark 2 and you don't need a killer autofocus system, there may not be much of a rush. If you are upgrading from anything else farther down in the Canon heirarchy, I'd say go for it and have fun with your new Mark 3. I've found mine to be a fantastic tool for my type of photography (mostly people, indoors and outdoors).


----------



## Midphase (Apr 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon invests a huge amount of money in the upgrades, and wants to have some real improvements before releasing a new model.



Really? Because the improvements from the mkII to the mkIII seemed fairly hu-hum for the most part. Then again...everything is relative.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Prosperoskids said:


> Any rumors of a newer 5D Mark III or it being upgraded. I am about to buy one and if a newer model is around the corner I can wait.



What wrong with mrk III? You might not see replacement for at least 3yrs or more


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > In the past, the 5D series has been upgraded every three or more years. Canon invests a huge amount of money in the upgrades, and wants to have some real improvements before releasing a new model.
> ...



There are rumours that when the 7D2 gets announced in the fall (Christmas in stores?) it will have a new and updated sensor technology. If that is true, you can expect updates of the FF bodies as well, but you would be looking at announcements in early 2014 and in stores the summer of 2014 AT THE EARLIEST!

Realistically you should not expect any FF updates until late 2014 or later. That's a long time to wait for a best case scenario for a possibly rumored camera. The only reason I would wait is if I already had a camera that met my needs, otherwise, how can you go wrong with a 5D3?


----------



## wcksmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Midphase said:


> Really? Because the improvements from the mkII to the mkIII seemed fairly hu-hum for the most part. Then again...everything is relative.



My guess is midphase has not shot the 5DII and 5DIII, just looked at the features list. I shot the 5DII for 2+ years & have had the 5DIII for one year. It is much better in almost every respect based on the results I am getting. The colors are more vivid, the images are sharper, and the noise is lower. Also these features make a huge difference in the field, in no particular order:

much clearer LCD screen for live view or review of image quality
5 stop exposure compensation (5DII has 2 stops max)
Ability to shoot 7 shots for bracketing - max is 3 on the 5DII
Two cards (CF & SD) for storage of images
Slightly more megapixels for more room to crop (this isn't a huge difference)
6 frames per second vs. 4 fps on the 5DII for wildlife, etc.
Multiple exposure capability for landscapes & other applications
In-camera HDR if that's your thing (it's not mine as it still doesn't save the final image in RAW)
Better auto-focus by a bunch

All in all, it's a much better camera, as expected. I know this is only one person's opinion, but mine is a hands on experience for both cameras.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Agreed Don! It'll be quite a while yet! It'll be interesting when it happens as will the 7D2 announcement!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

wcksmith said:


> Midphase said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Because the improvements from the mkII to the mkIII seemed fairly hu-hum for the most part. Then again...everything is relative.
> ...


Well said Wcksmith. I didn't own the 5d2 but I've used it plenty and I do own the 5d3 and I think the difference is substantial as well. Just the AF alone is huge with regard to differences between the two.. 

I may be partial but one of the reasons I finally picked up a 5d3 was seeing so many incredibly smooth and sweet, sharp images from it. It delivers a certain look with regard to image quality that you don't see in the 5d2 or the 7d, which I also own. 

I think it stands on it's own...


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 17, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> wcksmith said:
> 
> 
> > Midphase said:
> ...


+1. The AF system of the 5D3 alone was my reason for holding out for it (I waited months before the 5D3 came out). So glad I did. She's a real beauty


----------



## eml58 (Apr 18, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Prosperoskids said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, agreed, if you want to get a superb Camera, just get the 5DMK III, if you wait for the 5DMK IV it'll be at least another 2 years I would think.

And I've had the 5D & the 5DMK II, and there were a load of improvements between the 5DMK II & the 5DMK III, as has been mentioned in this thread, the 61 Point Autofocus alone made this upgrade well worthwhile, I personally see very few missed shots on the 5DMK III compared to the 5DMK II where I felt the centre point was about the only focus point worth using, it was great, but zilch compared to the new 61 Point system.

You could wait for the new "High MP" Camera, my feel is 2014, sometime, but I also feel Canon will drop a 40MP Sensor into a 1D body, my reason for thinking this is that having owned, and sold, the nikon D800 I found among a few detracting things, the 4 FPS was just hopeless (Menu system put together by a monkey on Crack Cocain being another), so another Camera out there thats +/- 40MP & 4 FPS is not going to do it, it'll just compete with the D800 and I think that Boats been & gone, so I would like to hope that Canon will see this, put 40MP & 7 FPS into a 1D body that gives us the same weather sealing as the 1Dx, but not the 12 FPS of the 1Dx. Alongside the 1Dx this would be a Magic Combo, obviously it'll be a 8K Camera, which would not compete with the 2k D800, but I could see it selling very well to the Top end Pro/keen amateur market.


----------



## Midphase (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't say there's anything wrong with the mkIII, nor did I say that it isn't an improvement over the mkII, just that it seems like a fairly mild evolution rather than a revolutionary update. For instance, the pixel resolution is only slightly better, doesn't have a touch screen, GPS, or even a built-in intervallometer, and while the video mode has received some tweaks and does have less moire, it was also a very mild update.

Once again, not saying that it's not a better camera...I wouldn't have bought it if I didn't think it was. Just that I don't think Canon deserves praise for pulling out all the stops with R&D because I think they could have done better (and I think we should hold them do higher standards and urge them to do better...these are not cheap products!).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 21, 2013)

Sure C. is developing something new.
And I am sure, also a new FF.
They always will.

Time will tell.
You can be sure by buying a 5d3 to have a good tool now.


----------

